

Killing Pandora: The Genius of iTunes Genius & iTunes Match - felix_thursday
http://www.mattkiser.com/post/31085398018/how-apple-will-inadvertently-kill-pandora-the-genius

======
felix_thursday
Would love to hear what people think about Genius+Match vs Pandora or any of
the other streaming services.

